# My exam results so far



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

*Drama - *89% (2nd in class)
*I.C.T - *76% (4th in class)
*French Oral - *13 1/2 Out of 15 (2nd in class)

and ones that i have done but havent got the mark for 

*Maths
French Paper*
*History*
*Chemistry*
*Physics*


----------

